# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Shave Your Head, Get a Tan, and Get Your A** to the Gym

## Davey Jones

So you're bald?  I know what you're thinking.  It's the same thing we all thought at first: "F**K!"  And probably also "WELL, S**T!", "WELL, S**T F**K", and "GOD D**M IT ALL TO S**T F**K!"  This is natural, but at some point, you're gonna have to start having real thoughts again, you know?  You're gonna have to tackle this.  To start off and save you a lot of time right now: putting emu fat on your head, drinking a bunch of red wine, and *all* those other natural cures are just going to make you oily and drunk.  I'm not here to bash being oily and drunk.  That state certainly has it's place, but it *will not* give you hair.  You're gonna have to start dealing with this, and I'm sad to say that after a certain point, getting your hair back is not one of your options.  *(For now.)*

If you're just starting to bald, this post is not for you.  Not yet, at least.  You may still be in that first stage of hairloss.  That stage where you have enough hair that you can still fool yourself.  What a pleasant stage that was.  But soon enough, unless your denial glands are strong, this will pass.  Then there's gonna be a while after that where you'll still be able to fool others.  You'll style your hair in just the right way, and you'll be accepted among the ranks of the full heads of hair.  Enjoy this while you can, because it is a fleeting ability.  Then, finally one day, you'll look in the mirror and you'll realize, "Well hell, I'm not foolin' _anybody_ anymore."  When you're there, come on back.  This post is for you.

Firstly, realize that this game is over for your hair.  The scores are in, and you lost.  You gotta move on.  Look at it like this: if you cut your arm open, would you just let it fester and ooze worrying about it, saying, "Well I could get it sewed up, but it wouldn't look nearly as good as it did!"  Again, your arm looking as good as it did is *no longer an option*.  It may hurt, it may not look as nice as it used to, but it's time to sew this s**t up.  Your hair is no longer helping you.  It is now the enemy.  Kill it off, baby.  On your own terms.

STEP 1: SHAVE YOUR HEAD
Two options:
1. For the faint of heart, you could always just buzz it.  An eighth of an inch is sufficient, but I recommend taking all the guards off your buzzer and letting it do it's job.  That is, I recommend it for the faint of heart.  For the brave, it's time to get real.
2. Shave it.  In the interest of doing this balls to the wall, go with a straight razor.  Keep in mind, you will have to buzz it first, so this is less of an option 2 more of an "option 1a, how to be a real man."  Using a straight razor serves two functions.  For one, I've found that the shave is closer than with a disposable safety razor.  Yet, despite this close shave, it leaves less razor burn.  In fact, I've not had any, really.  How it does this is beyond me, but that's that.  For two, straight razor shaving is the manliest thing you can do to your head that isn't fatal (usually).  You have to understand, the new sort of attractiveness you'll be shooting for is an incredibly manly sort, and that is going to have to reflect in your life.

(For buzzing, I've always had good luck with Whal beard trimmers.  Pick one up at any Walmart.  For straight razor shaving, start with this disposable: http://www.amazon.com/Parker-SRW-Sta...4784719&sr=8-1.  I will personally vouch for the quality, and it is an inexpensive way to see if straight razor shaving is your thing.  But trust me, it's your thing, you manly son of a b***h.)

STEP 2: GET A TAN
So I've spent the last paragraph remarking off and on about how it's important to be manly.  This seems to contradict the idea of going tanning.  It sounds like you'll be putting on your bikini and laying out with your sorority sisters to help you get all the cute frat boys.  The sad thing is, I can't really argue with that.  Going tanning is NOT manly.  The thing that IS manly is working all day out in the fields and ending up with a tan on accident because you're a man, have work to do, and don't give a f**k.  Luckily, whether you're laying out with your girls or working the fields, the tan looks exactly the same.  Sometimes, when you can't be manly, you should at very least fake it.

Besides, the point of the whole thing is that bald heads look better tanned, and there is nothing more manly than doing things to get girls to bang you.  No matter your thoughts on it, trust me, you need a tan.  Quit thinking about it so much and go enjoy the sun.

STEP 3: GET YOUR A** TO THE GYM
Quick question, do you have a gym membership?  No?  Oh, good, prepare to look like s**t bald.  Think of all the people that actually look good bald.  This is a good exercise in and of itself, because it assures you that looking good bald is at least possible.  But now, since you're picturing Vin Diesel, Jason Statham, and The Rock (post head shave) anyway, what do these people look like from the neck down?  THAT is what you need to be shooting for.  Get your daily planner out and go ahead and mark out an hour or so of everyday.  You work out now, and it's as simple as that.  Also, while you have your daily planner out, throw your f**king planner out.  Having a daily planner is not manly.  It's just a glorified diary, young lady.

(I'd recommend starting with with Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength program.  But you're gonna want to learn as much as you can about working out.  Www.bodybuilding.com is nice, though a little commercial now a days.  Also, trust no one.  Everyone has an opinion and 99&#37; are retarded.  And take protein.  Simple as that, you have to do that now.  Go with this: http://www.truenutrition.com/p-1097-...25lbs.aspx?t=n.  There are no additives, and it's the best protein/dollar price I've ever seen, outside of short term sales.  Look for discount codes on Google.)

STEP 4: GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE
The bad thing about this is that following these steps will not assure that you look as good as you used to.  Just like sewing up your cut arm is not going to assure you don't show some scars.  But like the stitches, these steps will make you look as good as you possibly can given the current circumstances.  Yes, that sucks.  It f**king sucks.  I know that.  But thinking about that is not what's going to make you look better.  Shaving your head, getting a tan, and hitting the gym is what's going to do that.  You're just gonna have to play the cards you were dealt, because that's all we can do in life.  And remember, as the great poet Lil' Wayne says:

"All this bullshit, it makes me strong motherf**ker."

Get out there and deal with it, you strong motherf**ker.

----------


## Davey Jones

If you are already too bald to look good with hair, but don't like the idea of shaving it, your other option is to start sacrificing goats to the devil or something praying that Replicel comes through.  I'm doing both.  Just to be safe.

----------


## john2399

I wish it was that easy!

----------


## clandestine

Wonderful. Blog worthy.

----------


## clandestine

> I wish it was that easy!


 Things are often only as hard one makes them out to be.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Also, while you have your daily planner out, throw your f**king planner out. Having a daily planner is not manly. It's just a glorified diary, young lady.


 I lulz'd  :Smile: 


I'd like to point out that Rippetoes SS isn't for the faint of heart either and while its a program that can work...there are better ways of doing it without having to gain all that fat some will say.  GOMAD is easy...but doing the program to build the muscle to replace the fat is where a lot of people fail...then they just stay fat because of all that milk.

----------


## Davey Jones

> I wish it was that easy!


 


> Things are often only as hard one makes them out to be.


 Clandestine handled this.  There ain't nothin' to it but to do it.  Unless you meant the goat sacrificing part.  Then I'd like to ask you to be a little more respectful of my religious beliefs.




> I'd like to point out that Rippetoes SS isn't for the faint of heart either and while its a program that can work...there are better ways of doing it without having to gain all that fat some will say.  GOMAD is easy...but doing the program to build the muscle to replace the fat is where a lot of people fail...then they just stay fat because of all that milk.


 (So the layman can follow, GOMAD = Gallon of Milk a Day.  It's like techno jargon, only with a nicer belly.)

I've never seen GOMAD paired with SS as a necessary part, though I can see why someone would.  It's very intense, and there is nothing more satisfying than the gains from a nice, dirty bulk.  It's like your body says, "Hey, man!  This is too hard!  We need some fuel in here!"  And you say back, "Okay, body, here's ALL OF IT."

But you're right, not EXACTLY Vin Diesel results.  So if GOMAD is paired with SS, I recommend not doing that.  Though no one should be afraid to feed their body when they're asking that much of it.  As for the intensity of Starting Strength, desperate times call for desperate measures.  Just wait until they get to Smolov.

----------


## TheDude

Hay..

Great post, thoroughly enjoyed it..

Im getting to the stage where my temples are going as fast as the new GTR does 0 to 100..

Bleak.. but ultimately i know i'll be fine and your 4 step program is exactly what i intend to do..

But the transformation process does suck..

Oh well trying to live life to the fullest

----------


## VictimOfDHT

The simple and undisputed truth is that NOTHING, NOTHING can or will take the place of your hair. I don't care if you have the body of Lou Ferrigno and have the wealth of Gates, you still KNOW deep inside that you look like an ugly freak with no hair and most people (men and women alike) will look at you differently when you're bald. Now, if you are lucky enough not to care about that, then you're one lucky guy. 



"Things are often only as hard as one makes them out to be". Yeah, I think the key word here is OFTEN, but NOT ALWAYS. And I think when it comes to hair loss, it definitely isn't one of the those things. Hair loss is without a doubt one of the most devastating things that can happen to you and that will affect every aspect of your life. The average person (with hair) always makes sure they look their best when they go out to deal with the world. People (women and men) spend a few hours every week styling their hair and making sure it looks perfect, and these ARE PEOPLE WITH HAIR, but they still want to make sure it looks good and most wouldn't leave their homes if their hair isn't done so people won't make funny comments on their hair. So, imagine how bald people feel about their freaky looking heads and how that makes them look.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Implying girls like muscles.
> 
> Girls want a thin guy who has a nice face and great hair.
> 
> Muscleheads are seen as overcompensating tryhards.
> 
> They only impress men and gays.
> 
> Sad but true.


 You're only going to look like a Lou Ferrigno-esque muscle head if you do steroids.  Just don't do steroids (or at least not that many) and you'll land more in the realm of Vin Diesel.  Don't worry, no one ACCIDENTALLY becomes 250 pounds of muscle.

Especially whiny b*tches like you.




> The simple and undisputed truth is that NOTHING, NOTHING can or will take the place of your hair. I don't care if you have the body of Lou Ferrigno and have the wealth of Gates, you still KNOW deep inside that you look like an ugly freak with no hair and most people (men and women alike) will look at you differently when you're bald. Now, if you are lucky enough not to care about that, then you're one lucky guy.


 Disappointing Truths:
1. You probably will never look as good as you did with hair.
2. People will look at you differently because you're bald.

Things That Are Thank Goodness Not True:
1. Not having hair will make you an ugly freak.

Life is going to be harder.  You're not going to win as often as you would with hair.  But the only way to be certain you're going to lose is if you admit defeat before even playing.  Sounds like you need to f*cking nut up a little.  And don't tell me I don't know how hard balding is.  I do, just as well as you do.  But I do fine, because I have a set of nuts.  I accept the times that being bald is holding me back, I keep trying.  And believe it or not, I do win some.

Lacking hair is holding you back enough, and that sucks.  But since you can't grow hair anymore than I can, I recommend you grow a f*cking pair.

Sorry for being harsh, but you did basically call me an ugly freak, which *neither* of us are.  One of us, however, is a nutless b*stard.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> You're only going to look like a Lou Ferrigno-esque muscle head if you do steroids.  Just don't do steroids (or at least not that many) and you'll land more in the realm of Vin Diesel.  Don't worry, no one ACCIDENTALLY becomes 250 pounds of muscle.
> 
> Especially whiny b*tches like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointing Truths:
> 1. You probably will never look as good as you did with hair.
> 2. People will look at you differently because you're bald.
> ...


 Well Davey, face it, YOU ARE UGLY if you dont have hair, and also look like a freak. I was talking in general but maybe you are ugly and that's why you took it personally. And if you don't care about being bald, then WHAT THE **** are you doing here. You CONTRADICT yourself but not smart enough to see that. BTW, this has nothing to do with growing a pair. Learn how to talk about things that are relevant INSTEAD of just repeating words randomly like parrots. 
Also, have some manners and try not to attack people who didn't attack you personally.

----------


## Davey Jones

Jesus H. Christ, somebody here needs to get their panties untwisted so they can just go buy a hat.

----------


## sausage

> Jesus H. Christ, somebody here needs to get their panties untwisted so they can just go buy a hat.


 How muscular and sexy looking are u with ur tan and training?

----------


## Davey Jones

> How muscular and sexy looking are u with ur tan and training?


 I'm doin' alright.  Admittably not as good as I was doing untanned and untrained but with hair, but alright none the less.  The point is, certainly better than I would be doing untanned, untrained, _and_ bald.




> **** gym. Unless you are fat, you are good to go. Gym is for guys with ugly faces, short guys, *bald guys* and small dicked guys.


 ...isn't that us?

----------


## sausage

I'm currently getting henched at the moment, going well, 3 weeks into training and seeing the improvements weekly.

Another 1-2 months of weight training and then a month or 2 of cutting and I will have the torso of a spartan warrior but the hair of an 80 year old man.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Yeah, that is you. But everyone will know you are overcompensating. 
> 
> You can only leave an impression on some school boys. Hot girls and women in their prime will see you as a bald meatheaded freak.


 For one, I'm barely 80kg at a tad over 175cm (metric-fied for your convenience).  I'm not a "meathead."  You think I'm dumb or something?  I know I'm 40 years late for the totally jacked and giant look to be in.

And for two, how did this get about me?  This is supposed to be about recognizing that we're all in a shitty spot and figuring out how to make the best of what we have.  Does anyone have a comment on how to maximize attractiveness and help deal with being bald, or does everyone just want to jump down my throat because I have the audacity to suggest exercising?




> I'm currently getting henched at the moment, going well, 3 weeks into training and seeing the improvements weekly.
> 
> Another 1-2 months of weight training and then a month or 2 of cutting and I will have the torso of a spartan warrior but the hair of an 80 year old man.


 Helluva lot better than the hair of an 80 year old man and the torso of a slob.  Goodluck with a 2 month cut.  That'll take the willpower of a Spartan to go with your sweet Spartan torso.  Godspeed.

----------


## sausage

> Helluva lot better than the hair of an 80 year old man and the torso of a slob.  Goodluck with a 2 month cut.  That'll take the willpower of a Spartan to go with your sweet Spartan torso.  Godspeed.


 I aint got much weight to lose. A little bit of a belly. Should not take long to get rid of with regular intense cardio, protein, v low carb intake, no shitty foods. Sorted should take 2 months to get rid of maybe less. Seeing as my metabolism should be high due to having more muscle and due to eating regular meals and drinking plenty of water.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Exercising should be only used to get yourself a six pack and lose fat.


 See, this is constructive and needed pointed out.  Abs are ridiculously important.  It sucks, but it's as simple as that, you need them.  But never discount a moderate, reasonable amount of muscle to go with them.  At least in my experience, the girls that like/don't mind shaved heads also prefer some muscles.  It just so happens that, on top of that, _all_ girls like abs.  Don't forget the eventual cutting phase.  Strength gains can be addictive.  Some days, they might be the only positive reinforcer you have.  You won't want to slow down or lose gains while losing fat, but never forget your goal here.  The sad truth is that b*tches be stupid, and thus you need abs.

----------


## DAVE52

> The simple and undisputed truth is that NOTHING, NOTHING can or will take the place of your hair. I don't care if you have the body of Lou Ferrigno and have the wealth of Gates,* you still KNOW deep inside that you look like an ugly freak with no hair and most people (men and women alike) will look at you differently when you're bald*. Now, if you are lucky enough not to care about that, then you're one lucky guy. .


 
No they wont
Because it is now common place for people to buzz / shave their heads no one will care
You'll just  be another  bald / shaved person amonst many in the world 
No one will care one way or the other
You will look better as a bald person than a " balding " person or someone with a bald crown ( me  :Mad:  ) or someone with diffsue thinning, or a bad transplant or a combover  or whatever 

Unfotuantely I can't overcome whatever it is that is stoppong me from buzzing / shaving my head - if I could then I coudl get back on with my life and not wake up and worru about this BS hair

----------


## Davey Jones

> Unfotuantely I can't overcome whatever it is that is stoppong me from buzzing / shaving my head - if I could then I coudl get back on with my life and not wake up and worru about this BS hair


 You've got the right idea, man.  You know that it's just hard, *not impossible*, to look good bald.  I can understand the fear though.  You're worried it will look worse buzzed, and if it does, it's already all shaved off.  Don't get me wrong here: if you're hair still looks okay enough, just ride that out.  Enjoy hair while you can.  But if you're hair is past the point of no return anyway, the point that it is just hurting your appearance, you gotta keep repeating to yourself that it _will_ look better shaved.

It's a big step, but when you're ready, I promise that it will be a huge relief.  Like a huge stone is lifted off your chest.

----------


## DAVE52

> You've got the right idea, man.  You know that it's just hard, *not impossible*, to look good bald.  I can understand the fear though.  You're worried it will look worse buzzed, and if it does, it's already all shaved off.  Don't get me wrong here: if you're hair still looks okay enough, just ride that out.  Enjoy hair while you can.  But if you're hair is past the point of no return anyway, the point that it is just hurting your appearance, you gotta keep repeating to yourself that it _will_ look better shaved.
> 
> It's a big step, but when you're ready, I promise that it will be a huge relief.  Like a huge stone is lifted off your chest.


 LOL>......this is me , scar and all 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8147

----------


## DAVE52

> Is that scar a failed hair transplant?
> 
> Looks bad man.


 Thanks *sshole !!

Ye it's from a HT 
Belive it or not it's not as bad as some i have seen .
Mine is like a fine line , it's not a /14 " wide and it doesn't go ear to ear 

But again

Thanks for being honest*sshole .when are you going to kill yourself

----------


## Davey Jones

> LOL>......this is me , scar and all 
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8147


 Unless my monitor is just shitty (which I admit it is, on my smartbook and all), I can barely see that scar.  Don't listen to Scorpion.  He makes no effort to be honest.  He mostly just strives for being unbearable.  And he does a fine job of it.

----------


## DAVE52

> Why did you shave your hair? Grow out hair to hide that ugly scar. Put some toppik on top to cover the crown. That way you are saved. Or get another FUE hair transplant. What were you thinking not getting a FUE hair transplant? Also, why are you swearing at me? I never sweared at anyone in this forum.


 I'll try and be polite to you

The scar isn't as abd as it looks 
As I said it doesn't go ear to ear and it's not 1/4 or 1/2 inch wide liek this 

http://www.*************/hair-transplant-strip-scars.htm

Toppik won't do shit for a bald crown. I don't have enough hair up there 

It was done 12 yrs ago  
I have no desire to go back and get another HT , FUE ot not .

----------


## DAVE52

> Unless my monitor is just shitty (which I admit it is, on my smartbook and all), *I can barely see that scar*.  Don't listen to Scorpion.  He makes no effort to be honest.  He mostly just strives for being unbearable.  And he does a fine job of it.


 That's what ive been told
It looks like a crease in a fat guy;s head ..so Ive been told 
And that cut was all over usinga 1 1/2 guard

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Thanks, scorpion.



Some rude people in here. You know what's worse than a bald head? A bald head on a rude person. Tone it down and have some ****ING  manners and stop calling others names.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Again, there's no way in hell someone can look as good without hair as they would with hair. NO. Not even remotely close and I don't care how good looking the guy is. If someone isn't good looking and they shave their head they only look a million times worse without hair.

----------


## john2399

> Again, there's no way in hell someone can look as good without hair as they would with hair. NO. Not even remotely close and I don't care how good looking the guy is. If someone isn't good looking and they shave their head they only look a million times worse without hair.


 Vin diseal has to be the only exception to that. He prob looks better without hair. The rock also looks better without hair but those guys are jacked out of their mind.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Vin diseal has to be the only exception to that. He prob looks better without hair. The rock also looks better without hair but those guys are jacked out of their mind.


 
I don't know. I don't think they look better without hair. I think people just got used to them without hair. It's like the look that every body knows them by, kinda like their signature look. I'm sure there's an exception to every rule but an exception isn't the rule.

BTW, is Charlie Sheen wearing a wig in that car commercial (maybe Fiat)?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Some rude people in here. You know what's worse than a bald head? A bald head on a rude person. Tone it down and have some ****ING  manners and stop calling others names.


 Oh?  Names like "ugly freak"?




> ,,,you still KNOW deep inside that you look like an ugly freak...


 I know you were speaking generally, but you were speaking generally to a forum full of people that it applies directly too.

What's more rude, pointing out that you may not look as good as you could, but you can still look okay, OR insisting to a bunch of guys that they will never be anything but ugly freaks?

Sorry, but there _are_ people who look okay to good with a shaved head, and denying that just so you can insult a bunch of people whose hopes are in the gutter anyway makes you pessimistically oblivious, rude, and I reiterate: totally nutless.  You nutless b*stard.

----------


## chrisis

> Implying girls like muscles.
> 
> Girls want a thin guy who has a nice face and great hair.
> 
> Muscleheads are seen as overcompensating tryhards.
> 
> They only impress men and gays.
> 
> Sad but true.


 What are you talking about? Everybody's different. Some women like muscle, some like gawky/nerd types.

----------


## clandestine

Davey, Everyone; don't feed the trolls. Try not to reply to scorpion; people giving him attention is the only reason he keeps coming back.

Scorpion; kick rocks, your negativity is contagious.

Victim; you're equally ridiculous, what with your silly arguments and need to capitalize every other word.

----------


## DAVE52

> BTW, is Charlie Sheen wearing a wig in that car commercial (maybe Fiat)?


 I think Charlie wears a wig all the time. Remember he's 46 years old , smokes , drinks, does drugs etc etc 

At that age and what he's done he should have some hair loss .

His hair looks too good to eb true on the show

Pic of when he shaved his head 

http://www.baldcelebrity.com/categor.../charlie-sheen

His buddy Jon Cryer wears somehting on the show

http://www.baldcelebrity.com/categor...ties/jon-cryer

----------


## sch89

Great OP davey jones, fantastic thread!

----------


## youngsufferer

Great thread. Quit watching infomercials and wishing to get fit while you eat your Sour cream and onion chips. Get on BB.com and CHANGE YOUR DIET AND LIFT HEAVY ASS WEIGHT. Read and be knowledgeable about building muscle and change your mentality. You will feel and look great and it'll most likely pull you out of the funk of depression while keeping you busy so you don't fall back in the funk.

For those who think girls like skinny guys with full heads of hair and that's the end all be all. KEEP ON WITH YOUR DEFEATIST MENTALITY. It feels great going to the beach and having girls eye you down while they are with their skinny boyfriends. Get confidence and girls will flock. I'm 100% sure of this. Girls might like the skinny dude, but their primal instinct is to want to be dominated and told what to do. Use this to your advantage, keep the mentality of an alpha male and you'll pull any girl you want. If you guys don't believe all this that's fine. When a cure comes and everyone has hair and we're all on the same playing field, I'll send you an apology letter after I **** your girlfriend because you don't care about your appearance and mentality, only about "being skinny."

Oh and while you get upset that your girlfriend is eyeing me down and claiming "he does steroids! what a roid monkey!" trying to regain your control in your girlfriend, it'll be too late. Trying to bring me down cause I'm above you. It's too late, your girl is already gone and there's nothing you can do about it.

 :Wink:

----------


## clandestine

> Great thread. Quit watching infomercials and wishing to get fit while you eat your Sour cream and onion chips. Get on BB.com and CHANGE YOUR DIET AND LIFT HEAVY ASS WEIGHT. Read and be knowledgeable about building muscle and change your mentality. You will feel and look great and it'll most likely pull you out of the funk of depression while keeping you busy so you don't fall back in the funk.
> 
> For those who think girls like skinny guys with full heads of hair and that's the end all be all. KEEP ON WITH YOUR DEFEATIST MENTALITY. It feels great going to the beach and having girls eye you down while they are with their skinny boyfriends. Get confidence and girls will flock. I'm 100% sure of this. Girls might like the skinny dude, but their primal instinct is to want to be dominated and told what to do. Use this to your advantage, keep the mentality of an alpha male and you'll pull any girl you want. If you guys don't believe all this that's fine. When a cure comes and everyone has hair and we're all on the same playing field, I'll send you an apology letter after I **** your girlfriend because you don't care about your appearance and mentality, only about "being skinny."
> 
> Oh and while you get upset that your girlfriend is eyeing me down and claiming "he does steroids! what a roid monkey!" trying to regain your control in your girlfriend, it'll be too late. Trying to bring me down cause I'm above you. It's too late, your girl is already gone and there's nothing you can do about it.


 I like your attitude, mate. Both yours and Davey's. Good post.

----------


## gmonasco

> I think Charlie wears a wig all the time. Remember he's 46 years old , smokes , drinks, does drugs etc etc  At that age and what he's done he should have some hair loss.


 Paul McCartney is more than twenty years older than Charlie Sheen, and he's been smoking, drinking, and doing drugs much longer than Charlie Sheen, yet he's still got a good head of hair:



Drugs, drinking, and smoking don't necessarily have any correlation to hair loss.

----------


## mlao

Paul stopped smoking YEARS ago in addition he's a vegetarian and for at least the last 25 years has been taking great care of himself. Plus he obviously has great hair genes. 
Just saying

----------


## youngsufferer

I will say, while my last post was very gorilla-esque it is important to keep your mind up as well. Become mentally strong and yes while losing your hair does suck, it will only affect you if you let it. *ONLY IF YOU LET IT.* The only problems you have are the ones you create yourself. You're allowing hair loss to ruin your life, you're allowing your boss to get under your skin when he yells at you, etc etc...  Be invincible mentally and physically, if someone has something bad to say about you, take it in stride KNOWING that they attacked you because they feel you are above them, and they are struggling with their ego knowing someone is beating them at the game of "life." In the famous words of my father, "If you want to change your shitty life, take whatever is bothering you and destroy it, rape it, and make it your bitch. I promise you after that abuse it won't come back to haunt you."


Now I turn 21 in a few weeks so I might not be the most experienced, but more people need to adopt the philosophy of having complete control over your life and not giving a shit about other people's opinions. You'll notice a drastic change in your quality of life.

----------


## DAVE52

> Paul McCartney is more than twenty years older than Charlie Sheen, and he's been smoking, drinking, and doing drugs much longer than Charlie Sheen, yet he's still got a good head of hair:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 It wouldn't surprise me if that's rug ,

----------


## mlao

> It wouldn't surprise me if that's rug ,


 It's not! rent the video of Billy Joel at Shea Stadium where Paul is a guest
you can easily see where he has a very tiny bit of thinning at the crown.
For some reason All four Beatles were Hair blessed.

----------


## youngsufferer

No wonder all you guys complain about life. *PAUL MCCARTNEY'S HAIR SITUATION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR LIFE IN THE TINIEST BIT.*



WHO ****ING CARES? Worry about YOUR OWN LIFE, and watch it IMPROVE. Be your OWN person and quit caring about things that literally have 0 effect on you.


EDIT: I give up, I'll leave this thread alone, nobody in the US actually wants to succeed, they want to focus on other people's accomplishments and beg for free handouts. Don't ever become your own individual person, only try to be like other people, because all successful people did things just like everyone else. They didn't try do their own thing or be their own person, they just followed the cookie cutter. 

^^ I bet I get a better response when I say negative things like that.

----------


## mlao

> No wonder all you guys complain about life. *PAUL MCCARTNEY'S HAIR SITUATION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR LIFE IN THE TINIEST BIT.*
> 
> 
> 
> WHO ****ING CARES? Worry about YOUR OWN LIFE, and watch it IMPROVE. Be your OWN person and quit caring about things that literally have 0 effect on you.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I give up, I'll leave this thread alone, nobody in the US actually wants to succeed, they want to focus on other people's accomplishments and beg for free handouts. Don't ever become your own individual person, only try to be like other people, because all successful people did things just like everyone else. They didn't try do their own thing or be their own person, they just followed the cookie cutter. 
> 
> ^^ I bet I get a better response when I say negative things like that.


 Ease up! Three guys on the forum were having a friendly discussion. If you don't like the post do what everyone does. IGNORE IT.

----------


## gmonasco

> Paul stopped smoking YEARS ago


 He gave up tobacco, maybe, but not smoking -- he's been smoking pot for about fifty years now.




> in addition he's a vegetarian


 So what?  Being a vegetarian doesn't cancel out the effects of smoking, drinking, and drug use.

----------


## mlao

> He gave up tobacco, maybe, but not smoking -- he's been smoking pot for about fifty years now.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Being a vegetarian doesn't cancel out the effects of smoking, drinking, and drug use.


 I'm not here to argue with you. I'm just saying he adopted a healthy lifestyle.
That and some cosmetic surgery which he's admitted to probably contributes to his youthful appearance. 
Just a note I saw him live when he was 55 and the guy had more energy than all the other acts I saw that summer who were all at least 20 years younger.
A three hour show by the way.

----------


## clandestine

Eh, youngsufferer makes a good point on the previous page. Other people's hair situation has little (read: nothing) to do with yours. Focus on ameliorating your own situation; it's literally useless to speculate on other's.

----------


## gmonasco

> I'm just saying he adopted a healthy lifestyle. That and some cosmetic surgery which he's admitted to probably contributes to his youthful appearance.


 But none of which contributes to the state of his hair.

----------


## mlao

> But none of which contributes to the state of his hair.


 I never said that, but if it makes you feel good you can continue to be contrary.  The only reason I posted in this thread was to correct the notion that he's a "drug addict" or that he wears a hair piece. Plus I never said that a healthy lifestyle was a preventative cure for hair loss.
WHATEVER.

----------


## baldozer

> The simple and undisputed truth is that NOTHING, NOTHING can or will take the place of your hair. I don't care if you have the body of Lou Ferrigno and have the wealth of Gates, you still KNOW deep inside that you look like an ugly freak with no hair and most people (men and women alike) will look at you differently when you're bald. Now, if you are lucky enough not to care about that, then you're one lucky guy. 
> 
> 
> 
> "Things are often only as hard as one makes them out to be". Yeah, I think the key word here is OFTEN, but NOT ALWAYS. And I think when it comes to hair loss, it definitely isn't one of the those things. Hair loss is without a doubt one of the most devastating things that can happen to you and that will affect every aspect of your life. The average person (with hair) always makes sure they look their best when they go out to deal with the world. People (women and men) spend a few hours every week styling their hair and making sure it looks perfect, and these ARE PEOPLE WITH HAIR, but they still want to make sure it looks good and most wouldn't leave their homes if their hair isn't done so people won't make funny comments on their hair. So, imagine how bald people feel about their freaky looking heads and how that makes them look.


 I am bald but I don't look like an ugly freak and many bald men look good. Just because you look like an ugly freak bald does not mean every man is like this.

----------


## Exodus

Im buzzing mine down, preparing for the inevitable (and Im 22). The only problem I hate is bright light.

----------


## BigThinker

> I am bald but I don't look like an ugly freak and many bald men look good. Just because you look like an ugly freak bald does not mean every man is like this.


 True story.  That's the biggest problem on this website: handful of shitty, ugly people that either 1.) project their negativity onto others, or 2.) give poor or misleading advise because they are NW4+'s.  This why I make an active effort to stay up-to-date on this site helping newbies, like I needed when I first joined.

----------


## Exodus

But its also bringing a sense of realism. I mean I definitely got really depressed about it, but people like yourself, Clandestine, Breakingbald and Kayman helped.

People wanna keep their hair and I really do too, just working with what we have.

----------


## BigThinker

> But its also bringing a sense of realism. I mean I definitely got really depressed about it, but people like yourself, Clandestine, Breakingbald and Kayman helped.
> 
> People wanna keep their hair and I really do too, just working with what we have.


 Yeah, I guess, but pessimism and realism aren't synonymous - there's some overlap though, I suppose.  It's one thing to be objective and not sugar-coat shit for others, and it's another to insinuate there is no life after NW3 or to convolute otherwise helpful advise from not-shitty forum members.

There's not a damn thing wrong with wanting to keep your hair.  And while I personally wouldn't toppik, toupee, or get a HT, I certainly don't look down on the men who choose to.

----------


## Exodus

> Yeah, I guess, but pessimism and realism aren't synonymous - there's some overlap though, I suppose.  It's one thing to be objective and not sugar-coat shit for others, and it's another to insinuate there is no life after NW3 or to convolute otherwise helpful advise from not-shitty forum members.
> 
> There's not a damn thing wrong with wanting to keep your hair.  And while I personally wouldn't toppik, toupee, or get a HT, I certainly don't look down on the men who choose to.


 There definitely is a an overlap and I've experienced a change in both in the past week!

----------


## baldy1990

> I'm just saying you guys should realize how important it is to live with hair and do whatever is in your power to get your hair back. It's not impossible!


 it's almost impossible,hair trasplants are expensive and you must do more than once,so even if you have money what happens if you run out of money in the future,also hair transplants have dangers too,you'll go bald wanted or not unleast you are rich or risk your health

----------


## baldy1990

> Paul McCartney is more than twenty years older than Charlie Sheen, and he's been smoking, drinking, and doing drugs much longer than Charlie Sheen, yet he's still got a good head of hair:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs, drinking, and smoking don't necessarily have any correlation to hair loss.


 i'll tell you what,.Being the biggest fan of Paul Maccartney in the forum i can tell you how unfair life is.Paul Maccartney has the bald gene,his father was completely bald!His son is bald and he hasnt reach his 40's yet but Paul had all his life beautiful head of hair.And that is to show you how unfair life is,he has a massive talent and his hair while his son and father were bald and not as talented.

----------


## BigThinker

> i'll tell you what,.Being the biggest fan of Paul Maccartney in the forum i can tell you how unfair life is.Paul Maccartney has the bald gene,his father was completely bald!His son is bald and he hasnt reach his 40's yet but Paul had all his life beautiful head of hair.And that is to show you how unfair life is,he has a massive talent and his hair while his son and father were bald and not as talented.


 That's genes, man.  Look at the dudes from Pawnstars: grandpa hair, dad bald, son hair.

----------


## baldy1990

> That's genes, man.  Look at the dudes from Pawnstars: grandpa hair, dad bald, son hair.


 haha imagine me seeing my 70 old year dad with full head of hear while me balding

----------


## BigThinker

> haha imagine me seeing my 70 old year dad with full head of hear while me balding


 For me, I was just so rooted in the old wives tale "you get your hair from your maternal grandfather" that I never thought I'd go bald, let alone do research about the actual genetics and symptoms of hair loss.

As you would probably imagine, I was beyond startled when I noticed my hair thinning.  This prompted me to see two different doctors, spend $300, worry away ~6 months of my life, and temporarily hindered my zest for life.  Took me a while to get most of the way over it and force myself to get into weight lifting, eating right, and going out partying every reasonable opportunity.

----------


## baldy1990

> For me, I was just so rooted in the old wives tale "you get your hair from your maternal grandfather" that I never thought I'd go bald, let alone do research about the actual genetics and symptoms of hair loss.
> 
> As you would probably imagine, I was beyond startled when I noticed my hair thinning.  This prompted me to see two different doctors, spend $300, worry away ~6 months of my life, and temporarily hindered my zest for life.  Took me a while to get most of the way over it and force myself to get into weight lifting, eating right, and going out partying every reasonable opportunity.


 my maternal grandfather had full head of hair but one of his son was bald the other was not.Imagine that if the bald one didnt exist i would think i'll never end up very bald.Genes are unpredictable.It's good for you that you have found a way to fight it.I'm not into this gym thing,i always liked the boyish look

----------


## clandestine

> haha imagine me seeing my 70 old year dad with full head of hear while me balding


 I hear you. I seriously hate seeing old people with perfect hair; it's likely irrational, but I do.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> I hear you. I seriously hate seeing old people with perfect hair; it's likely irrational, but I do.


 Yes.  A guest conductor for one of my honor bands had an incredibly thick mane of perfectly silvered hair, so good that i looked like a wig (but i don't think it was)  This guy was 70+.  I hated him so much, just for having what I couldn't.

----------


## Aames

I am the opposite. I hate seeing bald people who are clearly doing nothing/never did anything to treat their problem. They are living a lie!

----------


## baldy1990

> I am the opposite. I hate seeing bald people who are clearly doing nothing/never did anything to treat their problem. They are living a lie!


 Think again before you talk.You cant fight your genes and dont talk about propecia,why they should **** up with their hormones and health.I bet they ones that they dont care have better lives than we that care and that is what it counts.A true man is the one who has confidence right?They just go with what they have instead of crying of what they dont,sure they are better with hair but they are trying the best they can with what nature gives them.And i'm sure that taking a pill to not go bald can make worse your problem and dont tell me that they are few that have side effects,it's not all about sex drive,what about your prostate,what about the long term effects.So dont blame bald for  doing nothing,even if they cant accept it like me they may dont go on meds,if i had a safe option sure i'll go with it but there isnt.It is like accusing people who are fat or big nose for not going to make a surgery,nobody is perfect man.

----------


## Exodus

This guy looks ok bald? Heck, this is how I want to look...

----------


## baldozer

> This guy looks ok bald? Heck, this is how I want to look...


 Nothing special, even I look better than him.

----------


## baldozer

> I am the opposite. I hate seeing bald people who are clearly doing nothing/never did anything to treat their problem. They are living a lie!


 I rather be bald then risking unknown long term side effects of propecia. In an other forum, I saw this guy complaining that he is suspecting that long term use of propecia has increased cortisol levels in his body. And you know what high cortisol levels can do, it can give you diabetes, blood pressure, insomnia, kidney disease and what not. Many propecia users complain of not having deep refreshening sleep.

----------


## baldozer

> i'll tell you what,.Being the biggest fan of Paul Maccartney in the forum i can tell you how unfair life is.Paul Maccartney has the bald gene,his father was completely bald!His son is bald and he hasnt reach his 40's yet but Paul had all his life beautiful head of hair.And that is to show you how unfair life is,he has a massive talent and his hair while his son and father were bald and not as talented.


 Doesn't matter. With all his hair intact, he still looks very ugly. Goes to show you that hair alone doesn't make you handsome. On the other hand look at Zidane, how handsome he is even bald. Hair is very overrated IMO!

----------


## Aames

> I rather be bald then risking unknown long term side effects of propecia. In an other forum, I saw this guy complaining that he is suspecting that long term use of propecia has increased cortisol levels in his body. And you know what high cortisol levels can do, it can give you diabetes, blood pressure, insomnia, kidney disease and what not. Many propecia users complain of not having deep refreshening sleep.


 I would rather have all of those side effects you listed than be bald. Everyone taking fin blames whatever the hell is wrong with them on it anyway, so who knows what it actually does.

----------


## Exodus

> Nothing special, even I look better than him.


 You must be hot...

----------


## baldy1990

> Doesn't matter. With all his hair intact, he still looks very ugly. Goes to show you that hair alone doesn't make you handsome. On the other hand look at Zidane, how handsome he is even bald. Hair is very overrated IMO!


 he is 70 + years old and i bet he looked better in his 30's than this bald guy,for 70 years old man he looks asweome

----------


## BigThinker

> I would rather have all of those side effects you listed than be bald. Everyone taking fin blames whatever the hell is wrong with them on it anyway, so who knows what it actually does.


 I don't know about _all_ the side effects.  But, I would take a few of them if they were mildr.

As someone with considerable health decision analytics and modest health economics background, I find individual risk aversion/standard gamble extremely interesting.

----------


## baldozer

> I would rather have all of those side effects you listed than be bald. Everyone taking fin blames whatever the hell is wrong with them on it anyway, so who knows what it actually does.


 I woke up all night once and felt like my brain was about to burst the next morning. Insomnia is a very unpleasant condition. You are just obsessed with baldness, you have baldophobia, LOL!

----------


## Exodus

Yeah it sucks. I used to hate just wondering 'When will I sleep'...

----------


## Aames

> Yeah it sucks. I used to hate just wondering 'When will I sleep'...


 Get a prescription for Ambien. Stuff is great. A lot of fun and it works very well.

----------


## Exodus

Isn't it a Z Drug? Like Zopiclone?

----------


## Davey Jones

Sorry to be on topic, but speaking of tanning:

http://eurheartj.oxfordjournals.org/...tj.ehq069.full

Nitric oxide, even more reason to get out in the sun.  Fun fact: more people die of diseases related to Vitamin D deficiency than of skin cancer.

----------


## Dav7

> So you're bald?  I know what you're thinking.  It's the same thing we all thought at first: "F**K!"  And probably also "WELL, S**T!", "WELL, S**T F**K", and "GOD D**M IT ALL TO S**T F**K!"  This is natural, but at some point, you're gonna have to start having real thoughts again, you know?  You're gonna have to tackle this.  To start off and save you a lot of time right now: putting emu fat on your head, drinking a bunch of red wine, and *all* those other natural cures are just going to make you oily and drunk.  I'm not here to bash being oily and drunk.  That state certainly has it's place, but it *will not* give you hair.  You're gonna have to start dealing with this, and I'm sad to say that after a certain point, getting your hair back is not one of your options.  *(For now.)*
> 
> If you're just starting to bald, this post is not for you.  Not yet, at least.  You may still be in that first stage of hairloss.  That stage where you have enough hair that you can still fool yourself.  What a pleasant stage that was.  But soon enough, unless your denial glands are strong, this will pass.  Then there's gonna be a while after that where you'll still be able to fool others.  You'll style your hair in just the right way, and you'll be accepted among the ranks of the full heads of hair.  Enjoy this while you can, because it is a fleeting ability.  Then, finally one day, you'll look in the mirror and you'll realize, "Well hell, I'm not foolin' _anybody_ anymore."  When you're there, come on back.  This post is for you.
> 
> Firstly, realize that this game is over for your hair.  The scores are in, and you lost.  You gotta move on.  Look at it like this: if you cut your arm open, would you just let it fester and ooze worrying about it, saying, "Well I could get it sewed up, but it wouldn't look nearly as good as it did!"  Again, your arm looking as good as it did is *no longer an option*.  It may hurt, it may not look as nice as it used to, but it's time to sew this s**t up.  Your hair is no longer helping you.  It is now the enemy.  Kill it off, baby.  On your own terms.
> 
> STEP 1: SHAVE YOUR HEAD
> Two options:
> 1. For the faint of heart, you could always just buzz it.  An eighth of an inch is sufficient, but I recommend taking all the guards off your buzzer and letting it do it's job.  That is, I recommend it for the faint of heart.  For the brave, it's time to get real.
> ...


 Good post. although I guess hair transplants are still an option, perhaps the only true option for us balders and baldies - still though very, very expensive unfortunately. I agree with what you are saying here though, I guess the shaved head/ keep fit look is a million times better than having a horse shoe on top and a beer belly down below. I guess it's simply making the best of a bad situation.

----------


## Benjaymin

Just wanted to thank you Davey Jones, you sir have inspired me to face baldness head on and not to be a little bitch about it, even though we all have those times, i know i do. I will now be going to the gym, good day :Big Grin:

----------


## drybone

The Davey Jones post is inspiring. Good job.  :Smile:

----------


## Borealis

Fantastic opening post by Davey Jones, really made me laugh! I'm 19 now, suspect I'll probably be completely bald by the time I'm 25 if I don't do anything. Yeah going bald sucks but Jesus, some people in here need a slap round the face! They act as though going bald is a death sentence! It may decrease your chances of getting some girls, but in turn it may increase your chances of getting others! Plenty of women want a more masculine man who doesn't care about their hair!

I'd definitely agree that having a good body is a necessity to looking good bald. I've been going to the gym since I was 13 but I've got more of an athletic body, if not slightly more muscular. 

By all means, do everything you can to keep your hair if it means enough to you. Most people do look better with hair. However, it's completely wrong for people to judge others for choosing to go bald over risking their health and wellbeing with some potentially dangerous medicines. 

I don't mean to offend anyone with this post by the way, trying to be positive if anything!

----------


## BigThinker

> Fantastic opening post by Davey Jones, really made me laugh! I'm 19 now, suspect I'll probably be completely bald by the time I'm 25 if I don't do anything. Yeah going bald sucks but Jesus, some people in here need a slap round the face! They act as though going bald is a death sentence! It may decrease your chances of getting some girls, but in turn it may increase your chances of getting others! Plenty of women want a more masculine man who doesn't care about their hair!
> 
> I'd definitely agree that having a good body is a necessity to looking good bald. I've been going to the gym since I was 13 but I've got more of an athletic body, if not slightly more muscular. 
> 
> By all means, do everything you can to keep your hair if it means enough to you. Most people do look better with hair. However, it's completely wrong for people to judge others for choosing to go bald over risking their health and wellbeing with some potentially dangerous medicines. 
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this post by the way, trying to be positive if anything!


 Well said, sir.

For me, balding was motivation to get fit.  I've always worked out, but never took it very seriously until my hair loss began to trouble me.  If we have to lose our hair, we might as well boost other facets of our life to "compensate".  Best case scenario: fin retains my hair, and I'm still more fit than I was before hair loss.  Worst case scenario: still lose my hair, and I'm more fit than I was.

----------


## Proper

> Well said, sir.
> 
> For me, balding was motivation to get fit.  I've always worked out, but never took it very seriously until my hair loss began to trouble me.  If we have to lose our hair, we might as well boost other facets of our life to "compensate".  Best case scenario: fin retains my hair, and I'm still more fit than I was before hair loss.  Worst case scenario: still lose my hair, and I'm more fit than I was.


 I like the way you think. Going bald isn't that big of a deal breaker. Going bald is inevitable and if it happens, why kill yourself over it? Something that is inevitable to so many people shouldn't be that big of a deal to one person but I guess its all in the mind, the world must revolve around the one (being egotistical mainly). 

I know when I think about it happening to myself, its bothersome to some degree but when I see others in that situation, I think nothing of it, like I don't say, "Holy shit, its the end of the world for you dude." It just looks like another guy and I am somewhat convince I'm super critical about appearances to the point where I buy clothes and go get it tailored the same day. If it doesn't fit right, I won't wear it. I even buy 50-100 dollar jackets and spend more on the tailoring than the jacket/coat for that matter. So if that doesn't phase me, I doubt it would for girls or anyone for that matter. (But I still look at people's hair just to see how it goes overall with the way they look.)

----------


## clandestine

bump

10blox

----------


## Henkeh91

"What doesn't kill us make us stronger"

----------


## Fixed by 35

This bullshit again? Seriously, once I've finished working out for an hour and getting a tan for an hour, what time will I have left for me? It seems like an awful waste of life to give up all my free time to look like a meat head. 

My recommendation would be give up on the aesthetics. Certainly, if you're into ****ing about at the gym then by all means carry on, but if you're not then just cut your hair short and carry on doing what YOU want to do. 

The worst thing about hair loss is the loss of control and identity and it certainly doesn't help matters much when a prescriptive formula is handed down that gives the victims of hair loss no choice as to how to deal with it. It doesn't matter if you advocate shaving heads (I've never seen a man with a shaved head who I would like to look like. Ever); taking drugs or topicals (expensive and insufficiently effective) or the full meat head emulation. It's important to present _choices_ and not to harp on about any approach being a solution. 

I'm certainly well aware of my options, I've been noticeably losing hair for ten years after all. First of all, 'There's Nothing Healthy About a Tan' springs to mind. So that's out. Second of all, the gym is expensive and the opportunity cost of an hour at the gym is an hour of study or leisure time. So that's out too. As for the shaved head, I already resent having to shave my face every day so increasing the surface area, what, four fold? Forget it. And what about drugs? Why would I want to pay all that money for drugs of limited effectiveness when more viable solutions are around the corner? 

I'll stick to my own choices (which don't include a combover, but that's fine too, it's an individual choice to make). That means cut short once a month, no gym and certainly no ****ing tan, real or orange!

----------


## UK_

I dont know about new approaches being just around the corner anymore, not until we hear some solid news from Aderans, it's been over a year since they've given us an official update on their progress, awful really.

----------


## Davey Jones

Fixed by 35, you really don't have 3 or 4 hours to become healthier?  In a 168 hour week? No one said become a "meathead." Fit, healthy, overall happier. I'd recommend it to anyone, bald or not. If less than 2% of your time is too much to part with, you should still find some other strenuous activity to keep you healthy, preferably one that you enjoy.

And anyone that says there's nothing healthy about a tan is tragically uneducated about the health benefits of sun exposure. If you quit being a **** for a second, you could look into it. Though I know your time is too precious for that.

Yeah, cool your jets, man. You act like a discussion about an option is a personal attack on you. You know what you need? Some exercise, a little sun, and a shave.

----------


## Shan

Certain people can pull off the bald look perfectly. Michael Chiklis was brilliant portraying Vic Mackey in The Shield. Don't know if he could pull it of with hair.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> And anyone that says there's nothing healthy about a tan is tragically uneducated about the health benefits of sun exposure. If you quit being a **** for a second, you could look into it. Though I know your time is too precious for that.


 Well scientifically and medically its not the tan, its the vitamin D your body creates being exposed to the sun.  That's why people living 'in the north' are recommended to take supplemental vitamin D, at least in the winter months.

Vitamin D is also a testosterone booster, hence the reason hair grows faster in the summer.

So to add scare factors to all you freakos who latch onto the stupidest things, stay away from the sun and Vitamin D supplements or you'll go bald (faster)!!

----------


## mpalardy

> This bullshit again? Seriously, once I've finished working out for an hour and getting a tan for an hour, what time will I have left for me? It seems like an awful waste of life to give up all my free time to look like a meat head. 
> 
> My recommendation would be give up on the aesthetics. Certainly, if you're into ****ing about at the gym then by all means carry on, but if you're not then just cut your hair short and carry on doing what YOU want to do. 
> 
> The worst thing about hair loss is the loss of control and identity and it certainly doesn't help matters much when a prescriptive formula is handed down that gives the victims of hair loss no choice as to how to deal with it. It doesn't matter if you advocate shaving heads (I've never seen a man with a shaved head who I would like to look like. Ever); taking drugs or topicals (expensive and insufficiently effective) or the full meat head emulation. It's important to present _choices_ and not to harp on about any approach being a solution. 
> 
> I'm certainly well aware of my options, I've been noticeably losing hair for ten years after all. First of all, 'There's Nothing Healthy About a Tan' springs to mind. So that's out. Second of all, the gym is expensive and the opportunity cost of an hour at the gym is an hour of study or leisure time. So that's out too. As for the shaved head, I already resent having to shave my face every day so increasing the surface area, what, four fold? Forget it. And what about drugs? Why would I want to pay all that money for drugs of limited effectiveness when more viable solutions are around the corner? 
> 
> I'll stick to my own choices (which don't include a combover, but that's fine too, it's an individual choice to make). That means cut short once a month, no gym and certainly no ****ing tan, real or orange!


 Fixed, I've looked back on what you've been posting here for a while, and I think often that you're quite insightful. Here, for instance, you're damn right about the loss of the sense of identity and control that MPB can lead to, particularly in men younger than myself (and yourself, I'm presuming) who don't quite even know who they are as adults.

Moreover, I'm certainly with you in thinking that MPB should not coerce a young man to adopt the shaven/buzzed musclehead look, and I've advised elsewhere that we really ought to stop giving this as the default balding advice.

All that said, however, I have the suspicion about you that if it weren't balding setting you off, it would be something else--and we've all a thousand little things to be insecure about, but often one big one we hitch the rest to. Moreover, I doubt you're alone in this; I'd bet most younger, balding men are hitching all of their problems onto balding because it's just more visible than others. Do we all think that we'll get through life completely free of troubles, minor or major, always looking like we did when we were 20?

Some sage advice was given me long ago, that I think I have to repeat here: own your life; it's a gift. Challenges are given us that we may rise to them; setbacks are lessons that we needed to learn. And something so minor as baldness? Most men have to deal with it at some point in their lives. And it doesn't look as bad as you might think.

So if you think being a shaven gym rat is lying about who you are, then by all means don't do so. I know I never would. But who are you? Who are any of us? We're all a lot more than merely "a balding guy." When you figure that out, I honestly think you'll care a lot less about something so superficial.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

The buzz/shave & gym thing is the route you need to take at a certain point if you aren't going to try to save or cover it up with transplants.

Every guy should lift anyway, regardless of hair loss.  Why has global testosterone fallen over the decades?  Less and less manual labor jobs and more and more desk jockey jobs.

----------


## mpalardy

> The buzz/shave & gym thing is the route you need to take at a certain point if you aren't going to try to save or cover it up with transplants.
> 
> Every guy should lift anyway, regardless of hair loss.  Why has global testosterone fallen over the decades?  Less and less manual labor jobs and more and more desk jockey jobs.


 Another groundless assertion without any attempt to respond to what it is that I'm trying to convey. Now I think the advice given here is good for some men. But good for some is not universally good.

I'm 33 years old and a college instructor and writer. I first noticed hair thinning at 25. It's progressed rather slowly, and I only noticed seemed to notice it again when I was photographed for a driver's license on my 32nd birthday. Was it a little shocking? Yes, indeed. But even still, it's only Norwood 2.5-3A, roughly similar to what a lot of men my age are experiencing--not bald, per se, but rather with a larger forehead. Now, I also have had a full beard for most of my adult life, especially full now. What have I decided to do? Very little: just growing my beard a bit longer, visiting my barber a little more often, and keeping the thin flyaways on my crown in place with some stiff pomade. Why? Because I look professorial, distinguished, and, with my beard, a little bohemian. All of these work in my favour in my career--and, surprisingly, among the ladies as well. Interestingly, among the many men in my social set who are showing the balding gene, I can't count a single shaven head, but rather a good many beards on generally lean and strong men. I, for one, tend to keep lean and strong through mere calisthenics.

So I must stress that a man oughtn't to do what would make him more insecure, but must factor age, occupation, social set, and so forth into his response to hair loss--which is, for the sake of our sanity and of our wallets, best accepted as an inevitability. If we fret so much about it now, we'll be basket-cases as we age further. What we all seem to want and need is confidence, and nothing builds confidence so much as acceptance, whatever guise that might take.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

"Groundless assertion" I do not think that means what you think it means.

I stated what is called an opinion.

If you can get away with not keeping your hair thin while it balds away into a horseshoe and you can actually pull off a power donut, well, fine, more power to you.

The 'transition' is what matters most.  Not every guy just recedes their hair line, some of us are diffuse thinners.  My hair line has barely budged over the last 5 years, yet I've certainly lost a lot of density on my head.  At some point that density is going to be even less and the top of my head will look ridiculous - shaved or very close buzz all around is the *only* solution at that point if you actually have any care of your appearance.  Theres a guy at work who has a similar thing going on and it drives me crazy he lets his hair grow longer and the top of his head looks terrible.




> What we all seem to want and need is confidence, and nothing builds confidence so much as acceptance, whatever guise that might take.


 True confidence comes from within, not from outside.  Social status drives confidence, but if you have little to begin with it will not matter what social status you have.  Everyone wears masks to cover up true feelings, so how someone behaves 'in public' does not necessarily reflect their true feelings.

----------


## mpalardy

OK, I'm hearing you: diffuse loss outside of one of the standard Norwood progressions (for which there are all sorts of balding hairstyles) is a difficult thing to deal with stylewise.

By acceptance, though, I'm not really meaning anything to do with others. We should all be old enough to know that, no matter how humble or affable our manner, there will always be someone somewhere who will have a problem with us. What I mean to say is that we just ought to accept our condition as a part of ourselves, rather than going to absurd lengths to conceal it, mask it, and so forth, for in so doing we are only denying it--and denying our true nature, both to ourselves and others. In short, we come to live an inauthentic lie.

So, yes, remember that we are social beings, and so be courteous, mind social mores, and so forth. But trying to be someone you're not, for whatever reason, will only damage your psyche in the long run. And if you're ever a little insecure about the truth, just remember that we all are somewhat. Offer it up and live boldly henceforward.

----------


## Aames

> OK, I'm hearing you: diffuse loss outside of one of the standard Norwood progressions (for which there are all sorts of balding hairstyles) is a difficult thing to deal with stylewise.
> 
> By acceptance, though, I'm not really meaning anything to do with others. We should all be old enough to know that, no matter how humble or affable our manner, there will always be someone somewhere who will have a problem with us. What I mean to say is that we just ought to accept our condition as a part of ourselves, rather than going to absurd lengths to conceal it, mask it, and so forth, for in so doing we are only denying it--and denying our true nature, both to ourselves and others. In short, we come to live an inauthentic lie.
> 
> So, yes, remember that we are social beings, and so be courteous, mind social mores, and so forth. But trying to be someone you're not, for whatever reason, will only damage your psyche in the long run. And if you're ever a little insecure about the truth, just remember that we all are somewhat. Offer it up and live boldly henceforward.


 Your logic is so backwards it is not even funny. Do you think you're being noble or honorable by walking around being a laughingstock? Wearing a horseshoe pattern is NOT aesthetic or desirable by any stretch of the imagination. You can pretend you're being dignified all you want but the fact remains that you would look infinitely better and more attractive if you had the foresight to correct your loss or you shaved. But go ahead, look up some lame politician with a horseshoe as your defense. Pathetic.

----------


## Aames

> OK, I'm hearing you: Autism outside of one of the standard mental illnesses (for which there are all sorts of meds) is a difficult thing to deal with healthwise.
> 
> By acceptance, though, I'm not really meaning anything to do with others. We should all be old enough to know that, no matter how humble or affable our manner, there will always be someone somewhere who will have a problem with us. What I mean to say is that we just ought to accept our condition as a part of ourselves, rather than going to absurd lengths to conceal it, mask it, and so forth, for in so doing we are only denying it--and denying our true nature, both to ourselves and others. In short, we come to live an inauthentic lie.
> 
> So, yes, remember that we are social beings, and so be courteous, mind social mores, and so forth. But trying to be someone you're not, for whatever reason, will only damage your psyche in the long run. And if you're ever a little insecure about the truth, just remember that we all are somewhat. Offer it up and live boldly henceforward.
> 
> Enjoy life.


 



Cannot wait for response.

----------


## mpalardy

> Your logic is so backwards it is not even funny. Do you think you're being noble or honorable by walking around being a laughingstock? Wearing a horseshoe pattern is NOT aesthetic or desirable by any stretch of the imagination. You can pretend you're being dignified all you want but the fact remains that you would look infinitely better and more attractive if you had the foresight to correct your loss or you shaved. But go ahead, look up some lame politician with a horseshoe as your defense. Pathetic.


 Aames, the only people who might laugh about it are the self-loathing balding men populating forums like this. I've never had a negative comment about my hairstyle, only compliments. The only people who really hate the balding look are, apparently, balding men themselves. So go ahead, dump your life savings on painful or risky treatments; I'll be saving my money. Shave your head every morning and look like something out of science fiction, rationalizing to yourself that you look like some forgettable B-movie actor; I'll be doing what I've always done. Moreover, I'd be willing to take a bet that I (and the thousands upon thousands of balding men who don't commiserate on online forums, but rather own their look and let it go naturally) would be a lot happier and more confident than you.

I just looked at your "Dutasteride Log," by the way. You're not balding, Aames. Maybe the most modest of temple recession, and that's it. You just seem horrified and willing to go to great lengths to make sure that you don't bald. Your revulsion is quite abnormal, you know. Might I suggest talking to a psychotherapist?

----------


## BigThinker

> It's one pill a day, for which more than 95% of people have no side-effects. It also happens to cost me less than 100 a year.


 Haha.  No kidding.  If you can't afford finasteride, then hair is the least of your problems.

I can't believe that we even have to defend finasteride.  I'm having the hardest time comprehending how people can invest their time and energy into defaming it.

----------


## clandestine

> Haha.  No kidding.  If you can't afford finasteride, then hair is the least of your problems.
> 
> I can't believe that we even have to defend finasteride.  I'm having the hardest time comprehending how people can invest their time and energy into defaming it.


 It's mostly the sides.

Most men are fine with it. A subset, like myself, experience sides. This is unfortunate, but a reality. If it works for someone, great.

The struggle remains for those who it doesn't work for. Those of us with lesser options. This is we strive, still, for a cure.

----------


## mpalardy

Finasteride, transplant, whatever... My point is not to defame any specific treatment. Consider, though, that the hair you save or regrow will turn grey eventually. There's no getting around aging.

And I'm often inclined to think that those who are harping on treating their balding now will just have problems with other age-related appearance issues further on down the line, not seeing how they can be used to their personal or professional benefit. Indeed, I've known women, many of them quite the lookers, who've been less vain.

In short, grow up and man up, fellas. Either focus on bearing your age well (as men have done for aeons) or learn to sing castrato; it's all equal to me. But if you can't come to a sort of peace with something so paltry as balding, I doubt you'll ever be able to come to peace with much.

----------


## ravegrover

> Either focus on bearing your age well (as men have done for aeons)


 I think most men here are troubled not by balding, but by pre-mature balding (losing hair in ones 20s and 30s). As hard as one may try, it is tough to shake that off.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Classic stage one denial / bargaining.
> 
> 1. Grey hairs look AMAZING on men over 40. Have you seen the former German president Christian Wulff? Now imagine him bald... Exactly. It makes him look smart and sophisticated. By the way, if you really are anti-greys there are these things called hair dyes.... SHAKE MY HEAD. SMH. S-M-H.
> 
> 2. What if? And what if you don't do anything about your hair and still care about age-related stuff? Your argument is stupid as ****. Firstly, skin ageing is 90&#37; environmental. Anyone who bothers to spend a month or two doing serious research can do a really good of job stopping the effects of ageing with an easy regimen. You are pretending like this is consuming our lives, but it's not. As soon as I get my HT or regrow a juvenile hairline with duta I'll be out of here. When all is said and done I'll be taking one pill a day to stop hairloss, along with apply a few lotions to protect my skin from ageing and getting damaged... along with preventing skin cancer. I hope you enjoy your extra ten-minutes per day and €100 per year that you have on me, because that small investment will make me look decades younger than you.
> 
> Your logic is just so piss poor it hurts my head. Should I stop taking my mutli-vitamins and working out because one day I'll lose my gains and become unfit through old age? Should I do anything because it might not last forever?  Why don't we all just give up?
> 
> 3. Balding is very traumatising to a lot of people on here simply because it's often premature and drastically altering to one's appearance and style. Anything that dramatically changes one's appearance is likely to cause concern. It's not petty or pathetic, regardless of what you seem to think. Or if I'm wrong maybe you can go and tell that to cancer patients. Or are people who significantly scar their faces being petty too at their sudden change of appearance?
> ...


 I agree with all of this.

Balding is shit, no other way to put it.

But the trouble is highlander. There is not a lot we can do right now, in terms of cosmetic surgery it is the worse one as it is progressive.

I can also say on behalf of him, after having extensive surgery on my face. Sometimes mental health can be improved by having the problems tackled head on.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> True, but if finasteride does work for you then there really is no argument. It's such an incredibly easy, efficient, practical way to stop or significantly slow hair loss.


 A lot of what ifs with propecia.

Also - we don't know what damage it will do to our bodies in the long term.

----------


## mpalardy

> Classic stage one denial / bargaining.
> 
> 1. Grey hairs look AMAZING on men over 40. Have you seen the former German president Christian Wulff? Now imagine him bald... Exactly. It makes him look smart and sophisticated. By the way, if you really are anti-greys there are these things called hair dyes.... SHAKE MY HEAD. SMH. S-M-H.
> 
> 2. What if? And what if you don't do anything about your hair and still care about age-related stuff? Your argument is stupid as ****. Firstly, skin ageing is 90% environmental. Anyone who bothers to spend a month or two doing serious research can do a really good of job stopping the effects of ageing with an easy regimen. You are pretending like this is consuming our lives, but it's not. As soon as I get my HT or regrow a juvenile hairline with duta I'll be out of here. When all is said and done I'll be taking one pill a day to stop hairloss, along with apply a few lotions to protect my skin from ageing and getting damaged... along with preventing skin cancer. I hope you enjoy your extra ten-minutes per day and 100 per year that you have on me, because that small investment will make me look decades younger than you.
> 
> Your logic is just so piss poor it hurts my head. Should I stop taking my mutli-vitamins and working out because one day I'll lose my gains and become unfit through old age? Should I do anything because it might not last forever?  Why don't we all just give up?
> 
> 3. Balding is very traumatising to a lot of people on here simply because it's often premature and drastically altering to one's appearance and style. Anything that dramatically changes one's appearance is likely to cause concern. It's not petty or pathetic, regardless of what you seem to think. Or if I'm wrong maybe you can go and tell that to cancer patients. Or are people who significantly scar their faces being petty too at their sudden change of appearance?
> ...


 Look, buddy, I'm in perfect control of my life. Are you equating playing hormonal roulette with finasteride to life control? I have some hair loss, but am rising in my profession, popular among the fair sex, and treated far more estimably by others than I was when I was in my 20s--and I don't need a pill, transplant, or Kojak-cut to do it. We've all got to play the cards we've been dealt to our advantage, so make those signs of maturity and, hopefully, wisdom, work for you. If you think your quality of life will be low unless you have the hairline of a schoolboy, then I'm just going to have to say I pity you.

For all your talk about looking young, it seems like you're the one in denial here, Highlander--denial of the fact that we age. Why would you want to look decades younger than you actually are? Why, when your peers are receiving the laurels of age and respect, would you still want to look like a metrosexual teenager? This sort of thought that we should be young forever boggles me...

----------


## BigThinker

> Consider, though, that the hair you save or regrow will turn grey eventually. There's no getting around aging.


 Right.  And any guy here who is being truthful will tell you they'd rather enjoy hair through their 20's and 30's, and most likely enjoy being a silver fox through their mid-life.  So, what exactly is your point? -- if you have one.

Your point is null.



> And I'm often inclined to think that those who are harping on treating their balding now will just have problems with other age-related appearance issues further on down the line


 Maybe?  Maybe guys who keep their hair have age-related appearance issues down the life too?  Everyone ages and gets wrinkles and greys; not everyone loses their hair (during their 20s/30s).  We only live once.  I'm inclined to do whatever I can to maximize utility while I'm here.  Null point activated.




> In short, grow up and man up, fellas. Either focus on bearing your age well (as men have done for aeons)


 Going bald and accepting it doesn't make you a "man".  If you think you're some sort of silver-back because you don't take finasteride, then.. well, I really just don't know.  Your logic is confusing.

Just because men have been doing it for "aeons", doesn't mean it's the choice route to go in the present.  Again, null point on your part.

Don't get me wrong.  If I end up going bald, even on treatments, I'll accept it and continue to boost my life otherwise.  But to be so naive as to say that hair doesn't matter look-wise is borderline sinful.  By all means, don't do anything to retain your hair -- I'm only worried about number 1 (me).

----------


## mpalardy

"Being old means nothing more than a cheaper bus fare... And in case you didn't notice, most people DON'T respect old people."

"I'm only worried about number 1 (me)." (And you dare to talk about sin.)

I've never said anything about not trying to accomplish anything, but I'll gander that among the many hats I wear I've accomplished more in my life than the both of you combined. And I'm not yet done.

I think I'm done here. This forum is populated by shallow and insecure boys who have a good share to learn from their elders, but are so stuck on themselves that they won't listen. I hope you wind up with equally shallow and frivolous women and in meaningless jobs. But, hey, at least you'll all look like Justin Bieber, right? The lesson will just have to come the hard way, I guess...

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Look, buddy, I'm in perfect control of my life. Are you equating playing hormonal roulette with finasteride to life control? I have some hair loss, but am rising in my profession, popular among the fair sex, and treated far more estimably by others than I was when I was in my 20s--and I don't need a pill, transplant, or Kojak-cut to do it. We've all got to play the cards we've been dealt to our advantage, so make those signs of maturity and, hopefully, wisdom, work for you. If you think your quality of life will be low unless you have the hairline of a schoolboy, then I'm just going to have to say I pity you.
> 
> For all your talk about looking young, it seems like you're the one in denial here, Highlander--denial of the fact that we age. Why would you want to look decades younger than you actually are? Why, when your peers are receiving the laurels of age and respect, would you still want to look like a metrosexual teenager? This sort of thought that we should be young forever boggles me...


 As someone who has gone through cosmetic surgery/some may say - reconstructive.

This shit is not about impressing others. It is about looking in the mirror and liking the way 'you' look. Which tbh is a huge component when it comes to loving yourself.

Hairloss is a defect and not a natural ageing process, because you have many men who retain a lot of hair till the day they die. The ones that do lose their hair are carrying the defective balding gene.

For example the pope who just stepped down.

----------


## clandestine

> This shit is not about impressing others. It is about looking in the mirror and liking the way 'you' look. Which tbh is a huge component when it comes to loving yourself.


 Agree.




> Hairloss is a defect and not a natural ageing process, because you have many men who retain a lot of hair till the day they die.


 Wrong. Experienced by the majority of the male population; natural ageing process, like it or not.

Anyway, I'm mostly in agreeance with BigThinker and Highlander (less so) in this thread. ****** hair loss when you're young, that's the issue. In _this_ way is it a defect, as it is _abnormal_ to lose hair at a young age. Face being ostracized by peers, etc, etc.

----------


## BigThinker

Hair > Bald.

That's all it comes down to.  If it helps you sleep at night to say that real men go bald, then do that.

I'm absolutely certain that most all women prefer a man with hair, when he's in his 20's or 30's.  I'm not saying going bald means you're destined to a miserable existence.  But, if hair didn't matter, this website wouldn't exist, there would be no treatments for it, and hair transplant surgeons wouldn't exist.  

_In this day in age_, hair matters. I want my hair, and I'm going to do everything I can to keep it (except HT).

Again, I don't mean to attack you and I apologize if I'm using a nasty tone, but there's no way you can actually believe hair doesn't matter.

----------


## Aames

> "Being old means nothing more than a cheaper bus fare... And in case you didn't notice, most people DON'T respect old people."
> 
> "I'm only worried about number 1 (me)." (And you dare to talk about sin.)
> 
> I've never said anything about not trying to accomplish anything, but I'll gander that among the many hats I wear I've accomplished more in my life than the both of you combined. And I'm not yet done.
> 
> I think I'm done here. This forum is populated by shallow and insecure boys who have a good share to learn from their elders, but are so stuck on themselves that they won't listen. I hope you wind up with equally shallow and frivolous women and in meaningless jobs. But, hey, at least you'll all look like Justin Bieber, right? The lesson will just have to come the hard way, I guess...


 Are you serious? How can you chastise people for wanting to better themselves and enjoy their lives? What makes you think that your "accomplishments" and career hold any more weight than your looks? In any event, why do you deem that the two are mutually exclusive? Why can't I look my best and pursue a career simultaneously? Your logic is incredibly flawed and based upon very stupid ideals of morality and nobleness. You're going to die and you will likely be forgotten by the world in a century or two. Your accomplishments mean nothing; you might as well make an attempt to enjoy it. But go on; keep being a hypocritical, pseudo-intellectual, "honorable" guy pretending that he's doing the "right" thing. I'm sure that your NW7 head, slightly-above average job, and faulty logic will both keep you happy and keep the "fairer-sex" (lol, and you're emasculated which makes this even funnier) interested. 


I hate to cut into you like this; I really do. I do not like being mean to people but, wow, do I get frustrated by people like you. I think you need a spiritual awakening both as a man and as an individual. Just remember that I love you and hope you find happiness, even if we are bound by fate to disagree and be  enemies for all eternity.

----------


## UK_

Yeah about the "grow up, deal with it because men have been doing it for aeons", I mean men women & children have been dying from some pretty violent and aggressive forms of disease for "aeons" it doesnt mean we shouldnt care or try and prevent it from happening when it occurs now.

I still find it hard to wrap my head around the 'permanent' sides, for a side effect to be permanent, you'd have to literally alter some part of your DNA - because cells die & get replaced every second - I dont see how a .5mg drug can honestly do that?

----------


## Aames

> Yeah about the "grow up, deal with it because men have been doing it for aeons", I mean men women & children have been dying from some pretty violent and aggressive forms of disease for "aeons" it doesnt mean we shouldnt care or try and prevent it from happening when it occurs now.
> 
> I still find it hard to wrap my head around the 'permanent' sides, for a side effect to be permanent, you'd have to literally alter some part of your DNA - because cells die & get replaced every second - I dont see how a .5mg drug can honestly do that?


 Wow. Do you try to push your anti-fin agenda in every single thread you post in? Even when the topic has no direct relation to fin? Astonishing. I forget; are you one of the ones that actually has permanent sides? You all start to sound the same and I have a very hard time keeping track.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Experienced by the majority of the male population; natural ageing process, like it or not.
> 
> Anyway, I'm mostly in agreeance with BigThinker and Highlander (less so) in this thread. ****** hair loss when you're young, that's the issue. In _this_ way is it a defect, as it is _abnormal_ to lose hair at a young age. Face being ostracized by peers, etc, etc.


 I can name you at least 10 men, who have very little hairloss.

----------


## UK_

> Wow. Do you try to push your anti-fin agenda in every single thread you post in? Even when the topic has no direct relation to fin? Astonishing. I forget; are you one of the ones that actually has permanent sides? You all start to sound the same and I have a very hard time keeping track.


 Like I said in my previous post, I cant get my head around the 'permanent sides', for example, there are individuals on propeciahelp.com who have suffered post finasteride syndrome but recovered years later.

Some take 3 - 5 years, one guy took 7 years to recover, I dont think these sides are life-long, but for the very small amount of people who get them it just takes years to recover.

----------


## Woodyy

I don't understand the "do nothing" approach to hairloss or even the minimalist approach to hairloss treatments, the gut wrenching feeling I had when just on propecia and nizoral, even though proven to be effective for the vast majority, was enough for me to add in dutasteride and topical spironolactone.

I have this approach to everything, I HATE having the knowledge there's something better out there available, in some ways I think it's a good quality but its definitely a defect in regards to some things as well. Just "letting your hair go" is something I don't understand, I don't understand how anyone with a rational mind could be led to this conclusion.

----------


## Aames

> Like I said in my previous post, I cant get my head around the 'permanent sides', for example, there are individuals on propeciahelp.com who have suffered post finasteride syndrome but recovered years later.
> 
> Some take 3 - 5 years, one guy took 7 years to recover, I dont think these sides are life-long, but for the very small amount of people who get them it just takes years to recover.


 I'm sorry for attacking you. I thought you were one of those "I took one dose and my penis will never work again" types. I actually agree with you. I think persistent sides are real, but things should go back to normal eventually. I just hate to see people acting like they are incredibly prevalent and scaring vulnerable people away from saving their hair.

----------


## Woodyy

> Like I said in my previous post, I cant get my head around the 'permanent sides', for example, there are individuals on propeciahelp.com who have suffered post finasteride syndrome but recovered years later.
> 
> Some take 3 - 5 years, one guy took 7 years to recover, I dont think these sides are life-long, but for the very small amount of people who get them it just takes years to recover.


 What evidence is there for the mechanisms behind this though?

I'm not questioning its existence, I genuinely don't know.

----------


## BigThinker

> I have this approach to everything, I HATE having the knowledge there's something better out there available, in some ways I think it's a good quality but its definitely a defect in regards to some things as well. Just "letting your hair go" is something I don't understand, I don't understand how anyone with a rational mind could be led to this conclusion.


 Ughhhhh.  I really should add dut.  I'm about ready to place an order to inhouse for more fin and maybe keto anyways -- I really should just pull the trigger on dut.

_Just_ like you said, I feel like I'm depriving myself by delaying it.  I just find it hard to believe that fin alone is going to keep me here.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Ex gf is complimenting my face a lot but doesn't like my hair.

This is the problem with hair loss.

----------


## BigThinker

> Ex gf is complimenting my face a lot but doesn't like my hair.
> 
> This is the problem with hair loss.


 Tell that trick to keep her negative comments to herself.

----------


## Fixed by 35

> Fixed by 35, you really don't have 3 or 4 hours to become healthier? In a 168 hour week? No one said become a "meathead." Fit, healthy, overall happier. I'd recommend it to anyone, bald or not. If less than 2% of your time is too much to part with, you should still find some other strenuous activity to keep you healthy, preferably one that you enjoy.
> 
> And anyone that says there's nothing healthy about a tan is tragically uneducated about the health benefits of sun exposure. If you quit being a **** for a second, you could look into it. Though I know your time is too precious for that.
> 
> Yeah, cool your jets, man. You act like a discussion about an option is a personal attack on you. You know what you need? Some exercise, a little sun, and a shave.


 Gee, thanks, Mr. Broken Record!  :Smile: 

I don't think I'm getting my point across so I'll start again. First of all, let's deal with time. What impact would four hours at the gym have on my quality of life? Well, let's start with the time I already have no control over in a typical 168 hour week: 

Sleep: 56 hours
Work and commuting: 60 hours
Study: 20 hours
Meal times inc. prep & washing up: 12 hours
Getting ready in the morning/going to bed: 5 hours
Laundry & ironing: 2 hours
Shopping: 2 hours
Cleaning: 1 hour

That leaves me with 10 hours per weekfor myself. In other words, 10 hours to define myself with my free time. If I follow the advice above, I will need to spend 2 hours a week shaving my head, an hour a week getting a tan and 4 hours in the gym. That would leave me with 3 hours a week for myself. And you say you can go bald, follow society's idiotic conventions AND have a life? Presumably you would have me give up my study or work fewer hours so I can get some 'looking like Mr. Clean' time. 

I advocate an alternative which I will call 'choice.' When you go bald, a lot of people start insisting you follow a lot of their shit rules. It's quite belittling and restricts our freedom to choose. We MUST be a chrome dome. We MUST give up our free time to the gym. We MUST go orange. 

But you know what? We don't have to do any of this crap if we don't want to. We can carry on being ourselves instead of desperately trying to please a society which is, at it's core, constructed by vain, selfish and ignorant people. That's why I made my own choice, to refuse to conform, in preference to becoming another muscly orange egg head.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Tell that trick to keep her negative comments to herself.


 Tbh a lot of girls are calling me handsome now. Inc ex.

So I guess my op was success.

Annoys me that my ex doesn't want to be with me  :Frown:

----------


## ravegrover

> Gee, thanks, Mr. Broken Record! 
> 
> I advocate an alternative which I will call 'choice.' When you go bald, a lot of people start insisting you follow a lot of their shit rules. It's quite belittling and restricts our freedom to choose.


 YES to that! While I agree with the staying in shape part, shaving and tanning is not for everyone.

----------


## fred970

Building muscules (healthily, without steroids or proteins) is not for everyone either, but you would have to be in the shoes of someone who is ectomorph like me to understand.

----------


## Kayman

> Building muscules (healthily, without steroids or proteins) is not for everyone either, but you would have to be in the shoes of someone who is ectomorph like me to understand.


 You need protein to build muscle. To try and build muscle without adequate intake of protein is wasted time.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> You need protein to build muscle. To try and build muscle without adequate intake of protein is wasted time.


 amen.  The whole FDA RDA of ~50g protein per day is nonsense.  My breakfast this morning was about 44g.




> Building muscules (healthily, without steroids or proteins) is not for everyone either, but you would have to be in the shoes of someone who is ectomorph like me to understand.


 Without protein?  Lets live without water.  Breath without oxygen.  You first.

Body style as an excuse is one of those sort of default catch-all excuses for people who don't want to actually put the correct effort in.  Yes, certain body styles and genetics can simply look at weights and put muscle on (with the right diet) and certain leverages are more favorable (shorter arms will have an easier time at bench for example) but ultimately body style is not a barrier.  The barrier is the mentality that believes it is.

I will give you that it takes a lot more for an ectomorph bodystyle to achieve the same bulky look that mesomorph can achieve more easily and ultimately the mesomorph "default" will likely have the better V shape in the long run, but that isn't the point...

----------


## fred970

Maybe, it's just not worth it I think. Why would you ruin your health to look like a meathead? Anything below that is useless, at least in my country (Belgium) where it rains 250 days a year and you are always covered by clothes.

----------


## Kayman

> Maybe, it's just not worth it I think. Why would you ruin your health to look like a meathead? Anything below that is useless, at least in my country (Belgium) where it rains 250 days a year and you are always covered by clothes.


 I think you may be misinformed about body building, its not an unhealthy lifestyle, certainly not when paired with a good cardio routine. I also wouldnt let the weather put me off training either, its more to me than just taking my shirt off in the summer, its about staying active and being / looking healthy. I do it for me, i enjoy it as an activity and i get a buzz seeing my body develop and trying out new routines. Obviously any compliments i get are a welcome bonus and are always well received.

----------


## fred970

I don't like it anyway. I think it is boring, unfulfilling, useless.

I do exactly the opposite of what's advised by the OP. I'm as white as an ass, I don't shave my head, I just buzz it really short and I'm pretty thin. As someone else said, I don't see why you would have to look like an orange chromedomed meathead to look good bald and feel better about your baldness.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Nobody said you _have_ to.  But for a lot of guys it is the liberating change needed and most just don't realize it - they want 
If you're fine being scrawny and happy with yourself, hey man, more power to you.  Live long and prosper.

For the longest time I thought lifting weights was pointless.  Now at 33 I wish to god I'd started 10-15 years ago when my Test levels were likely way higher.  But then again even 5 years ago I never thought I'd start losing my hair.

----------


## Kayman

> I don't like it anyway. I think it is boring, unfulfilling, useless.
> 
> I do exactly the opposite of what's advised by the OP. I'm as white as an ass, I don't shave my head, I just buzz it really short and I'm pretty thin. As someone else said, I don't see why you would have to look like an orange chromedomed meathead to look good bald and feel better about your baldness.


 That's absolutely fine too I've always said if you don't enjoy something you wont stick to it. I buzz my hair down short also, You don't have to look like an orange chrome domed "meat head" to feel better about yourself, it's not a look I aspire to, then again I've never seen anyone turn orange from the sun, perhaps its different in Belgium, I personally don't know any orange men either. However I'm not entirely sure being a pale thin bald guy is preferable but what I do know is I get the health benefits that come with weight lifting which makes it far from useless. 
It's just an option that might make some feel better about themselves, it did with me but I also know its not for everyone and if you don't enjoy it there's no point in doing it.

----------


## Aames

> I don't like it anyway. I think it is boring, unfulfilling, useless.
> 
> I do exactly the opposite of what's advised by the OP. I'm as white as an ass, I don't shave my head, I just buzz it really short and I'm pretty thin. As someone else said, I don't see why you would have to look like an orange chromedomed meathead to look good bald and feel better about your baldness.


 No one is saying that you have to. But there can be no debate; it is pretty much the only way to look good with a shaved head. If you're too lazy to spend a few hours a week at the gym, you'll have to accept the fact that you won't look nearly as good.

----------


## fred970

Scrawny, that's a way to look at it. I like the way I look, even if I can be considred skinny. I just can't gain weight without putting myself at the edge of throwing up. This is how I am and there's nothing wrong with it. Many surveys showed 9 out of 10 women prefer just normal/skinny looking guys. And I know it pisses off a lot of guys on the bodybuilding forums who are often there to prove something, or to compensate for something (balding, short stature, etc.).

I don't know if it's the same elsewhere, but I don't see a lot of Vin Diesel types with pretty girlfriends here in Belgium.

----------


## Kayman

> Scrawny, that's a way to look at it. I like the way I look, even if I can be considred skinny. I just can't gain weight without putting myself at the edge of throwing up. This is how I am and there's nothing wrong with it. Many surveys showed 9 out of 10 women prefer just normal/skinny looking guys. And I know it pisses off a lot of guys on the bodybuilding forums who are often there to prove something, or to compensate for something (balding, short stature, etc.).
> 
> I don't know if it's the same elsewhere, but I don't see a lot of Vin Diesel types with pretty girlfriends here in Belgium.


 If you're happy with the way you look then by all means stick with it, that's ultimately what it comes down to. I agree that many women will prefer an athletic toned slim type body over a muscular or overly muscular physique, but then again if you're lifting weights for the chicks you're doing it for the wrong reasons to begin with. 
If you do decide to try put on a little weight in the future but are having trouble due to the large intake of food making you feel uncomfortable, an easy way to get those extra calories is to drink two pints of whole milk a day and eat a handful or two of walnuts, on top of your regular food intake. You'll get an extra 1000 calories a day doing that and its cheap and walnuts are full of beneficial dietary fats and it wont make you feel ill.

----------


## fred970

I'm not lazy, I am almost in my last year at university. I know what it's like to have to work hard to obtain something, but I'm talking about something worth working for, a master's degree. The last thing I want to become is a stereotype: the stereotypical bald guy who compensates for his baldness by becoming a gym rat. 

And I don't think that anyone, anyone who has had a 180&#176; transformation by working has done it healthily. And yes I know bodybuilders who were "scrawny" as you say, before they started working out. They swallowed tons of steroids, SERM, protein boxes to get where they are. Few people are willing to admit that this the reality. You will not go from skinny to huge without compromising your health.

I'm a severely diffused NW5 at the age of 23 and I think I look good with a buzzed head, even if I'm not muscular and my skin tone's is like Snow White's. It has nothing to do with being lazy, it's about being smart and doing something productive of your time.

----------


## Kayman

> I'm not lazy, I am almost in my last year at university. I know what it's like to have to work hard to obtain something, but I'm talking about something worth working for, a master's degree. The last thing I want to become is a stereotype: the stereotypical bald guy who compensates for his baldness by becoming a gym rat.


 As I said that's fine, if you're happy as you are then that's great. Nobody is accusing you of being lazy.




> And I don't think that anyone, anyone who has had a 180° transformation by working has done it healthily. And yes I know bodybuilders who were "scrawny" as you say, before they started working out. They swallowed tons of steroids, SERM, protein boxes to get where they are. Few people are willing to admit that this the reality. You will not go from skinny to huge without compromising your health.


 This I'm sorry to say isn't true. The correct diet with the appropriate exercises and hard work will always produce results. It is not the reality, I do not use steroids and the friends I go to the gym with do not use steroids and we are all experienced lifters. I put on 17lbs of muscle to date and not a single steroid was used nor shall it be. I'm not sure what it is about a healthy diet and regular exercise you find to be unhealthy. It's easy to say the guys who have worked hard to achieve what they have use steroids, in reality the majority just work hard. I wouldn't even know where to start looking for roids.




> I'm a severely diffused NW5 at the age of 23 and I think I look good with a buzzed head, even if I'm not muscular and my skin tone's is like Snow White's. It has nothing to do with being lazy, it's about being smart and doing something productive of your time.


 I find the gym to be very productive, more so than watching tv or playing video games, in fact I'd say maintaining good health through exercise be it weight lifting, football, tennis or any physical activity is one of the most smart and productive things you could possibly be doing. What is more important than your health?

----------


## clandestine

Fred bro you just got schooled.

----------


## fred970

Still not conviced, I believe you had just the right body to begin with, and that you must be in your 30's too. I went to a GP specialiced in nutrition because I was losing weight so easily and was not far from anorexia. He said I had one of the highest metabolism he had ever seen. I'm fine today as I found a way to keep myself above 73 kg (for 1m 90) without exhausting myself. Some people can't get muscules, no matter how hard they try. A trainer at the gym (Yes, tried, retried, and reretried before) finally told me the truth when I was 19, without drugs, I would see no visible gain.

Well I'll tell you, In find it way, way more fun, productive to play good video games and to watch good tv shows than to going the gym, but that's my opinion. Playing soccer with friend is another story, it's fun, I love it, weight lifting is boring. And as my last bood test, my state of mind (I suffered from clinical depression before) and my general appearance reveal, I'm very healthy but thank you for the advice  :Smile: .

Schooled? He did not present any evidence but an anecdote about himself. Very common thing on hair loss forums.

----------


## Kayman

> Still not conviced, I believe you had just the right body to begin with, and that you must be in your 30's too.


 I was 143lb's to begin with, I built myself up to 160bs, my goal is to reach 170 to 175. I was by no means a mesomorph. Yes I am in my early 30's however I see that as no benefit over someone in their late teens or early twenties other than my metabolism has slowed very slightly and I store fat a little easier.




> I went to a GP specialiced in nutrition because I was losing weight so easily and was not far from anorexia. He said I had one of the highest metabolism he had ever seen. I'm fine today as I found a way to keep myself above 73 kg (for 1m 90) without exhausting myself. Some people can't get muscules, no matter how hard they try. A trainer at the gym (Yes, tried, retried, and reretried before) finally told me the truth when I was 19, without drugs, I would see no visible gain.


 That's a shame, at least you had a go. 






> Well I'll tell you, In find it way, way more fun, productive to play good video games and to watch good tv shows than to going the gym, but that's my opinion.


 If you find lifting weights boring then fair enough, but playing video games and watching television is far less productive than the gym, I like playing my xbox as much as the next person but to say its more productive than physical exercise is wrong.




> I'm very healthy but thank you for the advice .


 No problem, glad you're in good health.




> Schooled? He did not present any evidence but an anecdote about himself. Very common thing on hair loss forums.


 I was drawing on my own experiences from the gym to disprove your sweeping generalization that all lifters do steroids and that going from scrawny to brawny was unhealthy.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Hyperthyrodism can be controlled with meds, if you actually have that...which by the way is actually diagnosable and can be the direct reason for hair loss.

Starting a weight lifting and gaining program AFTER 30 is actually way tougher then when you're younger for two key reasons: 1) Testosterone and HGH levels are on the downward slope and 2) You are more likely to start down the 'contented' road of life.

----------


## Californication

> Finasteride, transplant, whatever... My point is not to defame any specific treatment. Consider, though, that the hair you save or regrow will turn grey eventually. There's no getting around aging.
> 
> And I'm often inclined to think that those who are harping on treating their balding now will just have problems with other age-related appearance issues further on down the line, not seeing how they can be used to their personal or professional benefit. Indeed, I've known women, many of them quite the lookers, who've been less vain.
> 
> In short, grow up and man up, fellas. Either focus on bearing your age well (as men have done for aeons) or learn to sing castrato; it's all equal to me. But if you can't come to a sort of peace with something so paltry as balding, I doubt you'll ever be able to come to peace with much.


 Lol at bearing your age well...for those of us in college, being bald isn't bearing your age well. Honestly, people who bald late 20s/early 30s have a very different experience when it comes to hair loss imo. I'm not saying it isn't still painful, but losing hair at 17, 18, 19, is way harder than losing some at 25, 26, 27.

----------


## Zuck

Shave your head, get a tan and get your ass to the gym.  Also join a martial arts gym.

----------


## fred970

Look like a chemo patient, triple your risk of skin cancer and take steroids. Learn martial arts to kick the asses of people that make fun of you for following the three previous advices.

----------


## clandestine

Gym, tan, eat, sleep, buzz, repeat.

----------


## Proper

GYM BRAH! I went from a skinny 130lbs stick to 170lbs piece of flesh. It does feel good to look stronger, more muscles, look better in clothes, look healthy, and not be a frail hobbit. Took me a long time though because of being on and off and losing weight but now that I am taking the gym more seriously, stuff is good. Also feels good to throw the girl your ****ing all around the place rather than making her move herself. ahaha... HA!

----------


## Davey Jones

> Look like a chemo patient, triple your risk of skin cancer and take steroids. Learn martial arts to kick the asses of people that make fun of you for following the three previous advices.


 Lack of sun exposure leads to increased risk of cancer.  So if you avoid the tan, you'll end up looking like a chemo patient anyway.  Might as well enjoy the outside, no?

_Citations:

Garland C, Shekelle RB, Barrett-Connor E, Criqui MH, Rossof AH, Paul O. Dietary vitamin D and calcium and risk of colorectal cancer: a 19-year prospective study in men. Lancet. 1985;1:307-9.

Grant WB. An estimate of premature cancer mortality in the United States due to inadequate doses of solar ultraviolet-B radiation, Cancer, 2002b;94:1867-75.

Robsahm TE, Tretli S, Dahlback A, Moan J. Vitamin D(3) from sunlight may improve the prognosis of breast-, colon- and prostate cancer (Norway). Cancer Causes Control. 2004;15:149-58.

van den Bemd GJ, Chang GT. Vitamin D and vitamin D analogs in cancer treatment. Curr Drug Targets. 2002;3:85-94.

And seriously like a billion others.  Not to mention emerging research that suggests sun exposure decreases the risk of heart disease.  Etc. etc. etc. you don't care anyway, do you?_

----------


## sausage

How can you get a tan when you are bald. If I went out in the sun I'd come back looking like a purple penis helmet.

And going to a tanning salon is not a good answer either unless u want to look like an oompa loompa.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Its called wearing sunscreen...

----------


## amibald

why not just go fake tan? Jergen's natural glow works for some other bald guys I know and looks real as anything

----------


## clandestine

Yeah not sure if serious query or..

Just expose yourself little by little to the sun, and wear a light SPF sunscreen frequently when you start to feel over exposed.

----------


## sausage

> Its called wearing sunscreen...


 to get a tan....you wear sunscreen.

WTF.

----------


## clandestine

Yes, you will. Go with a light SPF. And refer to my previous post.

----------


## sausage

when you are bald as I am......I am not sure sun cream would help enough to protect the scalp.

If you are protecting your head with a stronger sunscreen than whatever you have put on your face..........how do you get it to be an even tan.

You don't want a brown face and white head.

----------


## clandestine

> when you are bald as I am......I am not sure sun cream would help enough to protect the scalp.


 I shave 000, so yes I'm as 'bald' as you are, bud.




> If you are protecting your head with a stronger sunscreen than whatever you have put on your face..........how do you get it to be an even tan.


 Start by going into the sun, no sunscreen, little by little. Do it in your backyard or something; start tanning.

When you start to feel over exposed, put on a light SPF sunscreen, or go inside. Rinse, repeat. Do this over and over, and you'll start to tan.

I feel as if I'm repeating myself.

----------


## sausage

> I shave 000, so yes I'm as 'bald' as you are, bud.
> 
> Start by going into the sun, no sunscreen, little by little. Do it in your backyard or something; start tanning.
> 
> When you start to feel over exposed, put on a light SPF sunscreen, or go inside. Rinse, repeat. Do this over and over, and you'll start to tan.
> 
> I feel as if I'm repeating myself.


 cheers,

I am going to look so sexual after spending the weekend outside in the heatwave we are having in the UK......I will use your tips and I will look like a sexy bald badass.

----------


## clandestine

Cheers knt.

----------


## amibald

> Yeah not sure if serious query or..
> 
> Just expose yourself little by little to the sun, and wear a light SPF sunscreen frequently when you start to feel over exposed.


 ]

bulk *******.

No sunny weather in the UK brah. Best to hop on that jergens natural glow time. I've seen dudes use it and it's like a gradual build up of real-looking tan (srs). 


Btw davey jones you should include growing a beard/facial hair in your list. I know when I buzz my hair down to a 3 I look like a ******* without a light beard.

----------


## BigThinker

> ]
> 
> bulk *******.
> 
> No sunny weather in the UK brah. Best to hop on that jergens natural glow time. I've seen dudes use it and it's like a gradual build up of real-looking tan (srs). 
> 
> 
> Btw davey jones you should include *growing a beard/facial hair* in your list. I know when I buzz my hair down to a 3 I look like a ******* without a light beard.


 Even when it comes to having a receded hairline, having maintained stubble really counter balances the big forehead.  Don't know what in the hell I'd do without it.

----------


## sausage

I have found having stubble with a shaved head is definitely better than without.

Also...get a penis pump.....I have gained an inch.

----------


## Aames

If all of you guys are seriously considering shaving for life and giving up the fight, you should really get a sparse ht and one of those tatoo procedures. At least your face will be framed that way.

----------


## baldozer

> If all of you guys are seriously considering shaving for life and giving up the fight, you should really get a sparse ht and one of those tatoo procedures. At least your face will be framed that way.


 But that sparse HT should be done with Dr. Gho, otherwise there would be spots in the donor region, unless you also intend to put tattoo on those dots of course.

----------


## LordMatthew

> I have some hair loss, but am rising in my profession, popular among the fair sex, and treated far more estimably by others than I was when I was in my 20s--and I don't need a pill, transplant, or Kojak-cut to do it.


 None of this is remotely close to the truth. You are a local laughingstock.

----------

